
Show HN: Digital Test Coverage Optimizer for QA and Testing Professionals - erankinsbruner
http://tools.perfectomobile.com/test-coverage-optimizer/
======
erankinsbruner
This tool allows testers to ensure their apps are being tested on all the
right devices. It builds a personalized list for every company according to
location, size, device type, etc.

